
Yes, there really is a world championship for Microsoft Office - gewoonkris
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/07/us/microsoft-office-world-championship-excel-trnd/index.html?
======
brudgers
Joel Spolsky's "You Suck at Excel",
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c)

------
Fjolsvith
Not in the competition - racing to change between the 3 horrid color schemes
in the suite.

